# When does the heavy shedding season end?



## Czech. Schutzhund

I use the furminator, brush my pup everyday, but even then the shedding is outta control. He is not a long coat, just a "glamor coat". 

I am tired of living in a world of hair. 

When does this heavy shedding end? It has been going on through March and this is April.

BTW, the vacuum cleaner below ...

Amazon.com: Eureka Quick Up Cordless 2 in 1, 96H: Home & Kitchen 

... dont buy it. Its bull crap. Just swishes the hair around without sucking it up.


----------



## Rallhaus

some dogs are affected by the amount of light in the day, and home lighting confuses their timing. there are some products that claim to help curb shedding, and might try for you.


----------



## Emoore

When they die.


----------



## chelle

Czech. Schutzhund said:


> When does this heavy shedding end?


Never. It never ends. Just coordinate your wardrobe with your dog's hair color/s.


----------



## Emoore

We eventually got rid of all carpet. It's easier to keep tile, wood, and concrete clean than carpet.


----------



## llombardo

I'll go with never too, because I can't get rid of it. I now carry a roll of tape(the thick moving kind) to clean my pants when I get to work. I leave the house in the morning and there is no fur anywhere(except on my clothes), but when I come home it looks like I have 10 dogs I went through 3 vacuums and now I have hardwood floors in the main area and I bought me a shop vac....


----------



## JackB.

I once read that GSD's shed once per year........for 365 days.


----------



## Bismarck

also,
i wouldn't furminate him that often. 
maybe once every two weeks to once a month.

buy a rake and use that instead, along with a regular bristle brush.

and yes, this is normal. you'll learn to live with it.

just for giggles... what do you feed your dog? how long have you had it? what food was it on before you got it?


----------



## Bismarck

oh one last thing, i have a kirby, and it came with a pet brush/attachment.
it goes on the hose, and has little rubber teeth that help get the loose hair.

i know there are other vacuum attachments out there, so you may look into those.
it's a lot cleaner when you can vacuum up the hair, as opposed to having to brush him and clean that up.

*edit*


----------



## RocketDog

I don't know if it's because mine is still a pup (10 months almost) but he sheds NOTHING like my lab did. He's also a long coat, that might make a difference too but I think shedding is an individual dog thing too. So far we only get little fuzz balls around.


----------



## llombardo

JackB. said:


> I once read that GSD's shed once per year........for 365 days.


Sadly that is the case for golden retrievers and samoyed mixes too....how do I know this you ask? I happen to have one of each


----------



## TankGrrl66

Short answer? NEVER.

You manage it. Feed a good diet, maybe put some salmon oil or vitamin e in there.

Groom well. Don't go nuts on the furminator thing. It breaks the coat. Use a curry comb or rubber mitt to loosen the hair, then comb it out. Use an undercoat rake. Do this whenever you have time.

But the BEST way to cut down hair is to vacuum. I have a Dyson, and it is totally worth it. It takes me 5-10 mins to cut the hair by 90%. 

Also, if you have hardwood/non carpet floors...I have had success keeping a small rug in my room. It magnetically attracts most of the shed hair. Easier clean up.

As a back up try fabrics that don't seem to chemically bond with the hair (LOL, but really, that's what it seems like! UGH). Have one or two of those roller things...one for out the door, one in your car, etc.


----------



## Gmthrust

Bismarck said:


> oh one last thing, i have a kirby, and it came with a pet brush/attachment.
> it goes on the hose, and has little rubber teeth that help get the loose hair.
> 
> i know there are other vacuum attachments out there, so you may look into those.
> it's a lot cleaner when you can vacuum up the hair, as opposed to having to brush him and clean that up.
> 
> *edit*
> vacuum dog - YouTube


:wild:Oooh!!! That's the video that inspired me to teach Keek to be vacuumed! I love it:wub:


----------



## NancyJ

What is a "glamor coat"?

Mine usually BLOW coats twice a year with heavy shedding (tufts of hair coming out) but then they constantly shed pretty heavily all year.


----------



## PaddyD

I brush Abby almost daily so there isn't much build-up. But she sheds all year with some increase in the spring and fall. Anyone who gets a GSD should expect shedding. Not knowing that GSDs SHED is a major oversight and should have been a consideration when getting one.


----------



## PatternDayTrader

Wheres all the weirdos posting about how they are saving all the hair and making pillows.....


----------



## Lakl

It's unbelievable how much they shed, but I guess it's the price we pay for how much we love our dogs. I also have a Dyson, and it's one of the best purchases I've ever made. That thing sucks up hair you didn't even know was there! I also have the grooming attachment, which although works well and helps with the mess, I still find that and undercoat rake gets more of the dead fur out.


----------



## Cheerful1

Never!


----------



## Caledon

This Spring is worse than the last one. 

I brush every day or two and still have bits of fur gathering in corners. 

I knew what I was getting into when I got her. Not allowing her upstairs in the carpeted bedrooms was the best decision. This was for the sake of my cats, but I now don't have to vacuum upstairs daily because of dog fur. 

I've yet to take her to a self wash grooming station and use a high powered dryer on her. I hear that does work.


----------



## HeidiW

Some GSD do shed more than other's My WL sheds far more than my AS. But it is year around ! Spring there usually is a large shedding period when they replace their coat from their winter one. It never does end though so get the equipment everyone mentioned to deal with it.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

....It never ends. :crazy:

I've had moments after they've finished blowing there coat that I THOUGHT it would calm down.... Nope. 

My GSL sheds 100x more then my ASL though! She sheds, but not nearly as bad as him! I have a "hair" broom from Petsmart that I love, and my trusty little vacuum. I sweep and vacuum every day... sometimes 2-3 times a day. I also brush them out every day and use the shedding rake 2 times a week on normal shedding and 3 times a week (sometimes more) when blowing their coat. Thankfully I have a lot of practice with shedding out coats, thanks to the horses. Now you want to see blowing a coat?! Geez, you should have seen those hairy monsters when that time of the year came for them!!!! (Thankfully, that was only once a year, and not in the house!) :wild:


----------



## mysweetkaos

Emoore said:


> When they die.


That's what I was going to say...but I didn't want to be seen as crude Kaos has been gone 3 weeks. I sweep and vacuum once a day....and I am still finding random hairs everywhere. So essentially the person who said they shed once a year for 365 days was spot on!!


----------



## Caitydid255

Most of our shedding seems to come from Angus (GSL). When I groom him I usually get at least one shopping bag of fur off of him. Freyja (WL) rarely sheds, it's wonderful! Unfortunately Angus makes up for her lack of shedding and I have to vaccume the house st least 3 times a week, even with regular grooming. 

Mom's collie sheds like there is no tomorrow. He also has 6-12 inch hairs. I used to tease hubby, while we were dating, by pulling a collie hair off of him and saying "whose hair is this?" we both knew it was the dog but it could easily pass for long blonde human hair. I would find Preston's hair at work in files that I had not touched before. that hair traveled.


----------



## Emoore

mysweetkaos said:


> That's what I was going to say...but I didn't want to be seen as crude


You can always rely on me!


----------



## Bismarck

PatternDayTrader said:


> Wheres all the weirdos posting about how they are saving all the hair and making pillows.....


that weirdo would be me.

i save my dogs hair for when he passes away, i'll have something made from it.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Emoore said:


> You can always rely on me!


I can usually count on you and Andy (Jack's dad) for a good laugh. I always tell my husband if people think I'm rude for what I say....they should hear the stuff I think and never say:blush:


----------



## Emoore

mysweetkaos said:


> I can usually count on you and Andy (Jack's dad) for a good laugh. I always tell my husband if people think I'm rude for what I say....they should hear the stuff I think and never say:blush:


When we're all thinking it, it's just silly if nobody comes out and says it. Usually that somebody is me or Andy.  And then Doggiedad says what hadn't occurred to anybody else, and he says it with style.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Emoore said:


> When we're all thinking it, it's just silly if nobody comes out and says it. Usually that somebody is me or Andy.  And then Doggiedad says what hadn't occurred to anybody else, and he says it with style.


Glad you say it...makes it more interesting! As for Doggiedad, he has a style that's for sure


----------



## GSDGunner

Bismarck said:


> oh one last thing, i have a kirby, and it came with a pet brush/attachment.
> it goes on the hose, and has little rubber teeth that help get the loose hair.
> 
> i know there are other vacuum attachments out there, so you may look into those.
> it's a lot cleaner when you can vacuum up the hair, as opposed to having to brush him and clean that up.
> 
> *edit*
> vacuum dog - YouTube


I NEVER get tired of watching that video. Biz loves it so much and even gives you a kiss as thanks.


----------



## Anitsisqua

You can borrow Gorbachev (one of my cats) for a week. It'll make you feel better about your dog. That cat sheds like no animal I have ever seen. I don't understand how she can possibly have that much hair on one tiny little body. 

Oh, the things we put up with for love.


----------



## RocketDog

Emoore said:


> When we're all thinking it, it's just silly if nobody comes out and says it. Usually that somebody is me or Andy.  *And then Doggiedad says what hadn't occurred to anybody else*, and he says it with style.


Or just what no one else dares...


----------



## Stella's Mom

JackB. said:


> I once read that GSD's shed once per year........for 365 days.


LoL....yeap....German Shedders for sure


----------



## catz

I must be one of the lucky ones because Rio (Short coat) barely sheds at all. We get a few stray hairs on our clothes and try sweep the sitting room floor once a day but other then that there are no tumble weeds. Nice change from the St. Bernards that once shared our home. 
Makes me wonder if we should bring another puppy into the house... it will probably ruin the good thing we've got going


----------



## TrickyShepherd

catz said:


> I must be one of the lucky ones because Rio (Short coat) barely sheds at all. We get a few stray hairs on our clothes and try sweep the sitting room floor once a day but other then that there are no tumble weeds. Nice change from the St. Bernards that once shared our home.
> Makes me wonder if we should bring another puppy into the house... it will probably ruin the good thing we've got going


Lucky you!!! lol!

I've always had terrible shedders (The Golden and German kind!)... don't know a life without them!! Our pits were the only ones that, even though they still shed, it wasn't too bad and they were small hairs.... never saw them!


----------



## EJQ

Well, excluding the two times a year that they "blow" their coat, it is a constant thing. Honestly, it's something that you have to live with BUT it can be made much easier if you work out a combing/brushing routine. I have made it a habit to comb my girls once a day, everyday! It not only keeps them cleaner but it saves a lot of extra time pushing the Dyson. The best time for me is at night watching TV. Have Fun!!!!!


----------



## Courtney

I also feel lucky mine doesn't shed that much either. I have never experienced him blowing his coat. He just turned two though, maybe that has something to with it?


----------



## Czech. Schutzhund

I thought dogs like other animals have 2 heavy shedding times, in spring and autumn.

I am ok with shedding, but for the last month, the pup has literally been exploding hair!


----------



## knwilk44

Our 1.5 year old GSD male has been shedding a little bit here lately but hasn't been blowing his coat. We did have a female Siberian Husky and she really blew her coat. When I brushed her the house looked like a cloud of white fur lol. I hope I'm just lucky enough to not have a really heavy shedder


----------



## shepherdmom

"When does the heavy shedding season end?" 

It ends?! My boy is almost 10... still waiting...


----------



## jakes mom

Having always owned GSD's we've now got one that doesn't moult only once a year. I can't quite cope with it. Vacumming was in my blood, I swear I had OCD with it.:laugh:

Seriously - I can't figure it out - but Jake hardly moults at all. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
________________
Sue


----------



## jetscarbie

ugh. The hair. I even started a thread hoping that others would sweep or vacuum and post their pictures. I know my SIL was taking about getting a GSD (she already has OCD about cleaning) so I sent her my link on here so she could actually see the amounts of hair everyday.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/180881-ohh-what-beautiful-flowing-hair-you-have.html

I know my youngest male doesn't shed quite as much as my others do. My oldest male....I can watch him get up and I can see all the little hairs flying around.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I must be lucky because both of mine have stopped shedding right now and it's been that way for about a month.


----------



## Tatonkafamily

London, our GSDish sheds NONE STOP. We call him Pig Pen because you can not pet him w/o hair going everywhere. We are not sure if he is purebred or not (adopted him when he was about a year old). He is odd because he doesn't have the typical top thicker/coarser coat that GSD's normally have. London is ALL soft fine undercoat. I can always tell which sofa he slept on because there is a pile of hair on that cushion in the morning.

People thought we were crazy for getting a LHGSD this time around, but I tell you what, the other 2 LHGSD's we had shed less then our other GSD's. Not sure if we were just lucky or what, but I am hoping our trend repeats itself.


----------



## hharding2

*my long haired beautiful dog.*

the amount of hair my long haired german shepherd has shed i could of stuffed a pillow 4 times over. But i love him first time for me a german shepherd. He picked me as his owner and he is so loving I would not swap him for the world.


----------



## Sunflowers

I am seeing puppy fur tumbleweeds  Thing is, I am a clean freak and thought this would bother me, but when I find them it makes me smile. Worth every hair, that dog!


----------



## Dragonwyke

they never stop shedding. i got rid of my microfiber sofa, it collected everything. actually i didn't get rid of it so much as gave it to them on the porch so they could continue chewing it up. lol 

my kirby, the only vaccuum to have survived dogs/parrots/kids for more than a year, can suck up almost any amt of hair wads, bunnies, whorls, piles, streams anywhere in the house. so after a few hours of panic when i realized these fur machines were never gonna stop producing, i settled into working out my kirby on double layered carpets - polyester/dog hair knap, specialty clothing brushes, giving each dinner plate a once over before handing it to the diner, wiping down everything and rinsing everything before using it. w/3 big house-shedders there's no escaping it. lmao 

dw~


----------

